# does my dog look pit



## Crystal 33 (Aug 29, 2015)

The mother is half pit and half lab. The people we got my dog from wasn't sure what other type of dog got a hold of her. I'm going to be going over the road in an 18 wheeler with my husband and our dog Jake but they said no pit bulls. We are going to say he's a mix of lab and beagle. Plus his extra skin around his neck. Idk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

A picture would help, but either way, no one can determine breed or mix without a pedigree. 

Tell them he's a mutt, that's the truth.


----------

